# Hunting season starts tomorrow



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The Portuguese hunting season begins again with effect from *Sunday 19th August 2012.* Although for the first few months their prey is confined to birds, all dog walkers, your pets and people who enjoy getting out and about in the countryside should be careful on Sundays and Thursdays when hunting takes place.


----------

